# 90 Gallon Tank How Many Rbp?



## Belz (Oct 20, 2010)

I got a 48x18x24 tank 90 gallon tank how many red belli piranha i can put in it?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Depends on the size of your reds.
If you're going for a "for life" setup, I'd suggest taking advantage of Aquascape's "12 baby reds for $50" deal.
As they grow, they'll cull themselves down (eat each other) to just the right number of fish for the tank.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

3-5


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I may have 8 in my 75g. Just keep up on the water changes and you can do 4-6.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

For adults id say probably 5 at the most under normal tank conditions. If you get some really good filtration (good and large cannisters, wetdry..) you could probably get a couple more but you will have to monitor the water quality more often to make sure its up to par. If you start with babies you can easily start with many more then you want to finish with so theres no problem if you start with a dozen or more then thin them down as you go and keep your favourites.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

6


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

start with 6-8 and see where that takes ya


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

General rule...20gallon per fish. 20g+4 pygo=80gallon 10g left are for decoration.


----------



## Belz (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot for answering me


----------

